# What do I need to get? More RAM or new Graphics Card?



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

My computer is starting to really show its age. I'd like to give it a little upgrade but I'm not sure where to spend my money. I still love playing Skyrim, and would love for that to run more smoothly. It also seems like I won't be able to play current generation games on lowest setting now. I'm on a budget of around $50-$75 (don't laugh  ) so I'm not expecting to get the best of anything, just a decent upgrade. If something also looks weird about my specs then let me know because I don't know what too much of it means.

Here are my specs via speccy:

Summary:

```
Operating System
	Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
	AMD Phenom II X4 955	47 °C
	Deneb 45nm Technology
RAM
	4.00GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 669MHz (9-9-9-24)
Motherboard
	ASUSTeK Computer INC. M4N68T-M-V2 (AM3)	30 °C
Graphics
	IPS224 ([email protected])
	2048MB ATI AMD Radeon HD 6670 (XFX Pine Group)	36 °C
Storage
	931GB Hitachi HDS721010CLA SCSI Disk Device (SATA)	31 °C
Optical Drives
	ATAPI iHAS124 B SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
	VIA High Definition Audio
```
CPU:

```
CPU
		AMD Phenom II X4 955
			Cores	4
			Threads	4
			Name	AMD Phenom II X4 955
			Code Name	Deneb
			Package	Socket AM3 (938)
			Technology	45nm
			Specification	AMD Phenom II X4 955 Processor
			Family	F
			Extended Family	10
			Model	4
			Extended Model	4
			Stepping	3
			Revision	RB-C3
			Instructions	MMX (+), 3DNow! (+), SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSE4A, AMD 64, NX, VMX
			Virtualization	Supported, Enabled
			Hyperthreading	Not supported
			Fan Speed	1397 RPM
			Bus Speed	200.9 MHz
			Rated Bus Speed	1004.6 MHz
			Stock Core Speed	3200 MHz
			Stock Bus Speed	200 MHz
			Average Temperature	47 °C
				Caches
					L1 Data Cache Size	4 x 64 KBytes
					L1 Instructions Cache Size	4 x 64 KBytes
					L2 Unified Cache Size	4 x 512 KBytes
					L3 Unified Cache Size	6144 KBytes
				Cores
						Core Speed	Multiplier	Bus Speed	Rated Bus Speed	Temperature	Threads
					Core 0	3214.7 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.6 MHz	48 °C	APIC ID: 0
					Core 1	3214.7 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.6 MHz	47 °C	APIC ID: 1
					Core 2	3214.7 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.6 MHz	47 °C	APIC ID: 2
					Core 3	3214.7 MHz	x 16.0	200.9 MHz	1004.6 MHz	47 °C	APIC ID: 3
```
RAM:

```
RAM
		Memory slots
			Total memory slots	2
			Used memory slots	2
			Free memory slots	0
		Memory
			Type	DDR3
			Size	4096 MBytes
			Channels #	Dual
			DRAM Frequency	669.6 MHz
			CAS# Latency (CL)	9 clocks
			RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD)	9 clocks
			RAS# Precharge (tRP)	9 clocks
			Cycle Time (tRAS)	24 clocks
			Bank Cycle Time (tRC)	33 clocks
			Command Rate (CR)	1T
		Physical Memory
			Memory Usage	45 %
			Total Physical	4.00 GB
			Available Physical	2.19 GB
			Total Virtual	8.00 GB
			Available Virtual	5.68 GB
		SPD
			Number Of SPD Modules	2
				Slot #1
				Slot #2
```
Motherboard:

```
Motherboard
	Manufacturer	ASUSTeK Computer INC.
	Model	M4N68T-M-V2 (AM3)
	Chipset Vendor	NVIDIA
	Chipset Model	GeForce 7025
	Chipset Revision	A3
	Southbridge Vendor	NVIDIA
	Southbridge Model	nForce 630a
	Southbridge Revision	A2
	System Temperature	30 °C
		BIOS
			Brand	American Megatrends Inc.
			Version	1001
			Date	12/21/2011
		Voltage
			+12V	12.313 V
			+5V	5.060 V
			CPU CORE	1.356 V
			VIN3	1.680 V
			VIN4	2.700 V
			+3.3V	3.342 V
			VIN7	2.496 V
			VIN8	1.692 V
		PCI Data
				Slot PCI-E
					Slot Type	PCI-E
					Slot Usage	In Use
					Data lanes	x16
					Slot Designation	PCIEX16
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared
					Slot Number	0
				Slot PCI-E
					Slot Type	PCI-E
					Slot Usage	Available
					Data lanes	x1
					Slot Designation	PCIEX1
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared, PME
					Slot Number	1
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	32 bit
					Slot Designation	PCI1
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared, PME
					Slot Number	2
				Slot PCI
					Slot Type	PCI
					Slot Usage	Available
					Bus Width	32 bit
					Slot Designation	PCI2
					Characteristics	3.3V, Shared, PME
					Slot Number	3
```
Graphics:

```
Graphics
		Monitor
			Name	IPS224 on AMD Radeon HD 6670
			Current Resolution	1920x1080 pixels
			Work Resolution	1920x1046 pixels
			State	Enabled, Primary, Output devices support
			Monitor Width	1920
			Monitor Height	1080
			Monitor BPP	32 bits per pixel
			Monitor Frequency	60 Hz
			Device	\\.\DISPLAY1\Monitor0
		ATI AMD Radeon HD 6670
			Manufacturer	ATI
			Model	AMD Radeon HD 6670
			GPU	Turks
			Device ID	1002-6758
			Subvendor	XFX Pine Group (1682)
			Current Performance Level	Level 0
			Voltage	1.100 V
			Die Size	118 mm²
			Release Date	Apr 19, 2011
			DirectX Support	11.0
			DirectX Shader Model	5.0
			OpenGL Support	4.2
			GPU Clock	800.0 MHz
			Temperature	37 °C
			Core Voltage	1.100 V
			Driver version	14.100.0.0
			BIOS Version	113-667XCNF-30
			ROPs	32
			Shaders	480 unified
			Memory Type	DDR3
			Memory	2048 MB
			Bus Width	64x2 (128 bit)
			Pixel Fillrate	25.6 GPixels/s
			Bandwidth	21.3 GB/s
			Noise Level	Quiet
			Max Power Draw	66 Watts
				Count of performance levels : 3
						Level 1
							GPU Clock	100 MHz
							Memory Clock	150 MHz
						Level 2
							GPU Clock	400 MHz
							Memory Clock	667 MHz
						Level 3
							GPU Clock	800 MHz
							Memory Clock	667 MHz
```


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The Phenom II 955 is still capable of running most applications. I have only the slightly better 965 and still find it quite sufficient for the browsing, office apps usage and moderate gaming that I do.

Additional RAM will "pep" up the system a bit as it allows more programs to be loaded into memory without having to be constantly swapped out to the disk.

However, a new video card might be your best bet. The HD 6670 is sufficient for office apps and browsing but you will get better video gaming with a higher-level card. Note that a more powerful GPU may require a power supply upgrade if your current one isn't at least 550 W. You may have a hard time finding a new card within your budget but you might be able to find something like a refurbished Radeon 7770 for around $85.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi AndyJP,

Make sure that the video card you choose will be compatible with your video card. Yes, it's possible that you will need to upgrade the power supply in addition, because more powerful video cards require more power.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, I will start looking for a new video card. I currently have AMD video card but an NVidia chipset, should I look for a NVidia graphics card for better compatibility or does that matter at all? 

I'll make sure to look at my power supply before I buy because I i'm not sure what I have but I'm almost positive it's over 550w. 



DBCooper said:


> Hi AndyJP,
> 
> Make sure that the video card you choose will be compatible with your video card. Yes, it's possible that you will need to upgrade the power supply in addition, because more powerful video cards require more power.


FBI have been looking for you for a long time man...

I know that my card is PCI Express 2.1 2GB DDR3, do I need to know more than that? Alright, dumb question but how specifically will I know if a card is an actual upgrade? Memory size, memory type?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

This site will give you a side-by-side comparison of two video cards.

Video Card Comparison - GPUReview.com


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey AndyJP,

On my reply first sentence, I said, "Make sure the video card you choose will be compatible with your video card." LOL this is a typo. I meant to say, make sure the video card you choose will be compatible with your computer motherboard...I was typing fast.

Yes, FBI has been looking for me for 41yrs but they will never find me haha!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A $75 limit budget will not get you a better GPU than the 6670 that you are using.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I have to agree with Tyree.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

So I bought the Radeon HD 7770 to replace my 6670. I was using my 6670 with VGA port but 7770 did not have one so I used HDMI to connect my monitor to graphics card.

My monitor is not detecting it.

Under my old card, I ran AMD Express uninstallation to remove everything from my PC. I ran it again just to make sure and it didn't detect anything left. I then uninstalled the display driver for 6670. My 7770 is seated properly but my monitor is not detecting it (an HDMI connection). The card runs, my computer runs and starts up, but my monitor doesn't respond. What did I forget to do?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't believe a 7770 would have a plug from the psu so if it doesn't then you probably have a defective card I'm afraid.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well I am wrong about that did you connect a 6 pin cable from the psu to the video card?


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> Well I am wrong about that did you connect a 6 pin cable from the psu to the video card?


I did not! I didn't realize it required that either. I found a site that showed me what video cards were compatible with my motherboard and it didn't list the hd 7xxx series but I'm not able to find that site again for some reason. :banghead:

My PSU is 650W, which I think is plenty, but I'm not sure how to connect the six pin or how to confirm if my motherboard really is compatible. I probably should have asked more questions before I jumped in and bought this. I think newegg at least has a 30-day refund.

*Edit: Here is that site*


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The card is compatible and if the psu is a quality brand then you are ok but you need to connect the 6 pin cable and it will work. A capable psu will have that plug.
Click on the card at this site then click on the pictures and you will see the one with a side view shows the plug:
ASUS HD7770-2GD5 Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 2GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As above, any modern 650 W PSU should have one or two of these PCIe connectors:










If it does not, and if it still is of sufficient current output at 12 V to power your card, there is a possibility that the card can run by using a 4-pin Molex to PCIe adapter.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

MPR said:


> As above, any modern 650 W PSU should have one or two of these PCIe connectors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My card came with that connector on the bottom, so I see where it goes into the video card, but I will have to open it up again and see if I can find where it goes into the PSU.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If your PSU has PCIe connectors (top picture) use them. If not, then use two spare Molex connectors (you must use two) with the adapter. It's best to find Molex connectors that come off of separate cables if possible.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

MPR said:


> If your PSU has PCIe connectors (top picture) use them. If not, then use two spare Molex connectors (you must use two) with the adapter. It's best to find Molex connectors that come off of separate cables if possible.


Found those PCIe connectors, installed the card, everything is working great. :grin:

Thank you all very much!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

well unfortunately this 1GB VRAM is killing me in VRAM demanding games like Skyrim. My last card wasn't as good but it did have 2GB VRAM and it seems like I am having exactly the opposite of problems. :sad:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

skyrim is not a VRAM intensive game unless you have lots of mods installed such as the contrast mod and resolution enhancements, village enhancements. 2GB would help but the card you have should be ok.

My suggestion is that most of your current system apart from the GPU and hard drive is too used to run skyrim properly.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

I suppose I should move the discussion to PC Gaming Support. Here is the New Link


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Please explain that last GBL.

3GHz four core proc, and 4GB of memory. What's the problem? A bit dated but I'ld expect it to carry any game out there. I play Skyrim and BF3 on My System (at left, comparable but DDR2) at solid 50-60 fps.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

gcavan said:


> Please explain that last GBL.
> 
> 3GHz four core proc, and 4GB of memory. What's the problem? A bit dated but I'ld expect it to carry any game out there. I play Skyrim and BF3 on My System (at left, comparable but DDR2) at solid 50-60 fps.


I was meaning his system should run skyrim with no problems at all unless he has a lot of mods installed then more VRAM would help on the gpu. An SSD helps too.


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> I was meaning his system should run skyrim with no problems at all unless he has a lot of mods installed then more VRAM would help on the gpu. An SSD helps too.


I've never tried an NVidia GPU before, what would be the Nvidia equivalent of the HD 7770 with 2gb of VRAM?

I've been looking at returning the card and getting something else. I have been looking at the R7 260x here and it seems to be an upgrade from the 7770 along with 2gb of VRAM. I found a 2gb version of the 7770 but it is more expensive then the 260x.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The GTX 500-series is pretty close in specs to the Radeon HD 7770. Use this website to compare cards and get a general idea of which might perform better.

Video Card Comparison - GPUReview.com


----------



## AndyJP (Aug 4, 2010)

MPR said:


> The GTX 500-series is pretty close in specs to the Radeon HD 7770. Use this website to compare cards and get a general idea of which might perform better.
> 
> Video Card Comparison - GPUReview.com


It is kind of confusing now that AMD uses "R7 200 series" and such instead of "HD 7770", I'm confused as to which is an upgrade, and on that site, it still uses the HD tags and I don't know what their equivalent "Rx xxx series" numbers are.

I'm not really sure what constitutes as an upgrade when comparing them either, unless all the numbers are higher obviously.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you only really need more than 2GB VRAM if your using multi monitors or using a 4k monitor. So you should be looking at core etc for them to have higher numbers to be an upgrade.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Radeon R7 260X vs HD 7770 

Radeon R7 260X vs HD 7770

R7 260X is somewhat stronger...


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

tanveerahmed2k said:


> Radeon R7 260X vs HD 7770
> 
> Radeon R7 260X vs HD 7770
> 
> R7 260X is somewhat stronger...


 
That's because it is a 7770 just overclocked. Same as the R7 265 is an HD 7850 overclocked., as is the R9 270x an HD 7870 overclocked. It's only when you get to the R9 280+ > series that the actual tech involved is different


----------

